# Group looking for a DM in Philly



## shilsen (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm looking for a game in and around Philadelphia, preferably within the city. I prefer 3.5e, but can probably survive going back to 3e. I usually DM too, but am currently looking to join as a player.


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't mind a weekend game if you'd be up for that. There were a couple of guys looking for a Philly game that posted to another thread. I left a message there. I'm not really a DM type, but I have a friend I might be able to talk into that. Perhaps you could amend the title to include "Group looking for DM". I can offer my place as a possible location to game (near 21st & south) if that's necessary. 

My friend is definitely looking for players for a champions campaign if that is of interest as well.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 21, 2004)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't mind a weekend game if you'd be up for that. There were a couple of guys looking for a Philly game that posted to another thread. I left a message there.




I saw your post on the other thread and hopefully somebody'll post here. I'd be up for a weekend game but I'm only free Saturdays currently.



> I'm not really a DM type, but I have a friend I might be able to talk into that. Perhaps you could amend the title to include "Group looking for DM". I can offer my place as a possible location to game (near 21st & south) if that's necessary.




I changed the title. Having your place as an option is good, because mine (I'm up by Broad and Spring Garden) is too small to play in.



> My friend is definitely looking for players for a champions campaign if that is of interest as well.




I've never played Champions. That's a superhero game, right? Is it an existing campaign, or is your friend hoping to start one?


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 22, 2004)

Champions is indeed a superhero game. In some respects the campaign is more a set of tactical exercises. We've only had about 2 sessions so far, so there's plenty of room for new characters.

Sidekicks is a simplified version of the system if you want to look it over. It's only about $10. If you can simply come up with a character concept, I can crunch the numbers for you as I've a lot of experience at crafting char. 

In any case the Champions is likely to be infrequent, probably no more than once a month.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 22, 2004)

The Champions game doesn't sound like my kettle of fish right now, though it would be interesting to consider for the future (I've never played a superhero game). 

My current D&D game has been having a lot of cancellations from other players recently, so I'm looking to see if there's something closer to home (my D&D game is in NJ) which will occur more regularly, and if the group seems like a good fit, probably cutting back on my current game.


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 29, 2004)

Post Holiday Bump


----------



## dzeeman (Nov 29, 2004)

*Philly DM looking for playas*

Hey, I'm looking for a group (I have two - three already)to play in a homespun world where characters start at 1st level and work their ways up.  3.5 is fine, as long as some modifications are ok.  I conceived the world to be low-ish magic, gritty, and realistic, but I'm open to change.  I tend to like players who get into storylines and their characters, more than number-crunchers, but, again, I'm open to anything and good at inspiring players make interesting characters.

I live in CC Philadephia, and am willing to travel a shortish distance to play.  All are welcome at my place as well.

It would be nice if we could meet consistently enough to play through one adventure (about 5 - 7 game sessions).   

David


----------



## dzeeman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Hey...psst...*

Hey Shilsen. I tried to email you about DMing a game, but the program won't let me? My email address is d.zeeman@verizon.net.

Send a howdy.  What kind of game are you looking for? I have two players interested already, and have room for lots more.  Ages range from earlier 20s to mid-30s.  All cool guys.

David


----------



## shilsen (Dec 1, 2004)

I hadn't checked this for a couple of days, so I'd missed your previous post, dzeeman. Email's on the way.

Rackhir, how about emailing dzeeman too?


----------



## Rackhir (Dec 7, 2004)

Email on the way. Though dzeeman, it is kinda a bad idea to put your email address in a post like that without at least some obfustication. Spam Crawlers check boards like this to see if they can pick up email addresses. So you might want to edit your post to throw in some garbage characters, spell out @ and such.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2004)

shilsen must be awesome - just look at his stats.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 21, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> shilsen must be awesome - just look at his stats.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 21, 2004)

If he stats HIMSELF up with a 54 point buy, I'm scared of his monsters and NPCs. Hold me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If he stats HIMSELF up with a 54 point buy, I'm scared of his monsters and NPCs. Hold me.



 With that claw? Ha! Talk about backstabbing... 

[/hijack]


----------



## shilsen (Dec 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If he stats HIMSELF up with a 54 point buy, I'm scared of his monsters and NPCs. Hold me.



 Guess that explains why my party of six 6th lvl PCs got beaten to a pulp by a pair of NPCs (one 7th and one 5th lvl) last session


----------



## Caesar Ambrosia (Jan 2, 2005)

Are you still looking for a Philly-area game?  Our group is down a few players due to job changes and we're looking for a few new players.  We play D&D 3.5, currently with a Forgotten Realms campaign going.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo (Jan 2, 2005)

Figures...I get set to go off in two months for about five months and all kinds of gaming groups get forming in the Philly area...just my luck  

Good luck to everyone on their group ventures!


----------

